# [SAMP] Gta San Andreas Online [SAMP]



## CapoAzzlack (27. August 2011)

Du suchst einen guten SA:MP Reallife Server?
Dann besuche uns ,weil:

-wir viele gute Fraktionen haben
-nette Admins/Moderatoren/Supporter haben
-wir jeden gut Aufnehmen
-du bei uns die besten Karten für einen guten Reallife Server hast
-wir gute Minijobs haben
-das Script einfach cool ist
-und wir einen immer besetzten Ts

Fraktionen:

Wir haben Staatsfraktionen:

- SAPD = San Andreas Police Department
- Bundeswehr
- SWAT = Special Weapons and Tactics

Wir haben Gangs, Mafien und Kopfgeldjäger:
-Groove Street Family
-La Cosa Nostra
-Hitman Agentur
-Al Qaida

Wir haben auch öffentliche Fraktionen:

-Transport GmbH
-Rettungsdienst
-Taxi Company
-Fahrschule
-Müllabfuhr
-News Reporter

Admins/Moderatoren/Supporter:

Das Team ist auch sehr nett und mit Hells_Angels haben wir den besten Server Owner.


Neulinge:

Bei uns haben die Neulinge sehr sehr viele Chancen schnell aufzusteigen  sie werden auch schnell von allen aufgenommen egal in welcher Form.
Jeder Supporter wird versuchen euch zuhelfen egal ob mit Teamspeak oder mit Teamviewer.
Sobald man nur einen Ton von Hilfe von sich gibt hat man jede Hilfe um  sich denn auf unserem Server ist es wie in einer Großfamilie.

Minijobs:

Bei uns verdient man Minijobs sehr gutes Geld.
Bei Berufen wie:
Trucker
Lokführer
Prostituierte
Anwalt
Mechaniker uvm.


Teamspeak³:

Und außerdem haben wir einen immer besetzten Teamspeak³ Server bei dem man immer Hilfe bekommt.


Kontakt:

Forum: Forum
Server-IP: 46.38.233.129:6669
Teamspeak-IP: 78.47.128.104:7878


Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Das Legends of Langeweile Team


----------

